# Problema de realimentación de micrófonos: ¿Cómo puedo evitarla?.



## Zet@ (Ago 16, 2010)

Saludos!! Estoy enfrentado un pequeño desafio. Realizo pruebas de sonido y hasta hace poco tube un inconveniente con algunos micrófonos, y es el tema del  molesto acoplamiento y su horrible resultado, generalmente un ruido ensordecedor en los parlantes.
 Estuve buscando :estudiando: algun equipo que me ayudara a reducir a lo mas minimo este inconveniente, pero generalmente es poco accesible para mi. Encontré tambien que algunas consolas de Beringher traen incorporado un equipo para reducir este efecto, y realmente funciona. Tanto es asi que lo probe acercandome lo mas posible al parlante con el microfono en mano y bingo!!!  nada de realimentacion y por ende no mas acoplamiento.
 Probe varias veces con compresor y tambien con un atenuador automatico de volumen, pero siempre dejaron aspectos a desear.
 El punto es que estoy en busca de alguna idea para llevar a cabo y probar, o algun circuito ya existente, que me permita hacer realidad esto. 

 Desde ya agradezco vuestra colaboracion!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 16, 2010)

Hacé un delay.

Retrasás la señal algunos ms entre el mic y lo que sale por los parlantes y mejorás bastante el asunto. No es mágico, pero ayuda.
Si no, te comprás una Behringer y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Zet@ (Ago 17, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por la idea! Estare haciedo una prueba en estos dias, pero si mal no recuerdo lo probe hace un tiempo atras pero siempre se puede descubrir algo nuevo.
 Lo de comprar una consola nueva, no la he descartado, pero la idea es poder implementarlo en algunos equipos mas chicos, por ejemplo hoy lo quiero aplicar en un microfono para sala de conferencias, esos que tienen un mic tipo electret en su interior. Algunas cosas como esas. La idea es desarrollar o probar algo, no buscar la solucion mas simple, por decirlo de alguna manero, no?
 Probe estos dias con tratar de reducir lo mas posible un determinado grupo de frecuencia comprendidas entre los 800 Hz hasta 2.5 Khz en el momento del acoplamiento, pero me esta costando bastante.
Sabran alguna forma de implementar algo parecido de forma automatica?


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2010)

Por aca se conocen como feedback destroyer, supongo que es por el modelo que sacó Behringer.

Realmente nunca usé ninguno, pero supongo que será un compresor multibanda, sería conseguir el esquema y analizarlo, yo no tengo esquemas de Behringer talvez algun otro compañero lo tenga y pueda subir algo de información al respecto.


Saludos

EDITO: Te recomiendo que edites el título por uno mas descriptivo al tema.

Viendo la información que behringer ofrece en su página, confirmo que es tipo un sompresor multibanda, pero el tema es que es digital, supongo y estimo que lo hicieron asi por la simple razón de los costos.

Un compresor multibanda de 10 bandas por ejemplo tiene un tamaño considerable, además del laburo de hacer las placas y demás.
10 bandas es muy poco para este caso, te suprimiría frecuencias que uno no quiere, deberían ser 15-20 talvez, pero esto nos dá que debemos duplicar casi el tamaño/y el laburo de hacer un o de 10 bandas.

Los muchachos de Behringer no son tontos por eso se mandaron por lo digital.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2010)

Zet@ dijo:


> La idea es desarrollar o probar algo, no buscar la solucion mas simple, por decirlo de alguna manero, no?


Si querés laburar, ningún problema.


Zet@ dijo:


> Probe estos dias con tratar de reducir lo mas posible un determinado grupo de frecuencia comprendidas entre los 800 Hz hasta 2.5 Khz...


La BBC hacía algo así con sus monitores de estudio. No encuentro el artículo donde lo leí (dale un rato a Google que va a aparecer), peor me acuerdo que le bajaban un poco (bastante) la respuesta en los medios altos para espantar el acople. Como pailativo puede servir, pero la calidad del sonido va a ser menor a medida que subas el volumen (Mr. Fletcher y es famoso Munson meten la cola ahí).

El asunto con hacer algo como lo que hace Behringer pasa por lo que dice Dano: Como la frecuencia que acopla no es la misma siempre, necesitás analizar dónde está el acople y bajar esa frecuencia en particular. Nada chiquito ni simple de hacer sin pasar la señal a digital, y aún así no deja de ser un desafío.

¿Probaste con un filtro pasa todo que te desfase la onda nomás?
Se me hace una opción fácil de implementar, portátil y quizá bastante efectiva.

Saludos

PS: Buena idea Dano esa de cambiar el título. Fue retocado .


----------



## Zet@ (Ago 20, 2010)

Saludos amigos del foro!!!!
Estuve un poco ocupado estos dias, y me alegra decirles que estube provando las ideas que me dieron con respecto a retrasar un poco la señal y funciona pero tiene sus limites, y yo estoy un poco limitado de tiempo y $$$  para poder seguir provando. Lo que si me intereso es del filtro pasa todo, pero podran creer que una vez buscando un circuito de este tipo lo encontre, pero cuando lo quise ver nuevamente no pude dar con el. Me darian una mano para encontrarla, ya que en realidad lo que recuerdo es que estaba siguiendo unos links cundo lo vi y en el segundo intento no los halle mas.

<Muchas gracias!>


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

Zet@ dijo:


> ...filtro pasa todo, pero podran creer que una vez buscando un circuito de este tipo lo encontre, pero cuando lo quise ver nuevamente no pude dar con el. Me darian una mano para encontrarla...


Google => Allpass Filter => http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&sou...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=134880ce34556e29


Saludos


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 7, 2010)

puedes probar con un ecualizador parametrico buscando la frecuencia de acople y eliminandola , un ecualizador grafico no sirve el parametrico puede eliminar,recortar,atrnuar las trecuencias indeseables sin modificar el resto de las frecuencias que reprodusca el microfono  como voz humana guitarras y elementos de percucion


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 17, 2010)

Saludos, les comento que probe con un filtro pasa todo, que de por si no funciono como lo esperaba, pero realizando algunas cuentas y probando  con sofware de simulacion logre que la señal de salida estubiera aravazada con respecto a ala de entrada. Probe el circuito en la proto y si funciona, pero voy a aprovar en retrasar aun mas la señal de salida para ver si puedo eliminar la realimentacion un poco mas y a mas volumen porque hasta ahora me funciona el circuito pero hasta cietos niveles de señal.


----------



## carlos zamora (Abr 29, 2011)

Hay que invertir la fase, pero lo mejor es acolchar el micro adentro con un poco de polyfon, el mismo material de los colchones, una lámina delgadita,tampoco la exageración, los micros Shure lo traen, también evitar cantar delante de los parlantes con ellos a nuestras espaldas, espero que sirva el dato.


----------

